# Ancón, Ancón...



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Espectacular! Creo que las mejores fotos de Ancón están aquí.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

EL balneario es lo único bonito del distrito, el resto está lleno de casas sin tarrajear y pistas sin asfaltar. La marina y las invasiones, impidieron que el balneario crezca, una pena.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xeere el balneario


----------



## gambitox (Sep 2, 2016)

*ancon*



Libidito said:


> Nunca he ido a este balneario pero si he escuchado mucho de el, se ve bonito.


si, siempre lo ha sido pero le han hecho muy mala fama,pero te aseguro que sigue siendo hermoso y es generalmente limpio y ordenado, nada que ver como lo indican en la tv que exageran feo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor no revivir threads antiguos


----------

